# ON, Canada - Normand N84-260INV Inverted Snowblower



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Used for 2 seasons. Has rear hydraulic back blade with cylinders. Tivar plastic cutting edge. Have the original metal edge unused as well. Kubota orange. Excellent blower. $6600 USD


----------

